# Mic is VERY quiet/nonexistent on windows 8



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

I tried turning boost up to max and the level but still when i try and record the sound is only whisper quiet. 

It was fine on xp. Any ideas why? 

I do have all new hardware as well tho in terms of mobo etc which i didnt use with the mic/xp so hard to say if its the new onboard sound card which is just quieter. but the mic was fine on the old sound card and mobo.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your computer. 
What is the make and model # of your Mic? 
Where do you have your Mic plugged into? The _Back _or the _Front _of the computer? 
Are you using the* Line IN *Blue input or are you using the Pink *Mic *Input? Or is it USB?
Go to the *Control Panel/Sound/Recording *click your Mic, Press the *Configure *button. Go to *Setup Microphone* and follow the steps.


----------

